# Creekside/Dark Forest - display builds



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello Dendroboard! New guy here and my first post. Thought I should do a build thread as I've been gaining inspiration from all the members builds and great vivs.

I discovered dart frogs and vivariums a year ago while researching bearded dragon care. I went with the frogs . I built a viv for a pair of azureus that I thought was good. Then I discovered this site, and saw what was possible. My azureus tank doesn't look so good anymore, lol.

My goal now is to have a living piece of art in the form of a vivarium...

All suggestion and criticisms welcome.

I'm building two tanks at the same time. An Exo 36x18x24 and 24x18x24.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

False bottoms finished. Wood selected and put in place. I got some great ghostwood from NEherp. Not sure on the corkwood placement in the smaller viv...


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Ready to foam the background.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW, that is some awesome wood. Looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a really nice piece of ghostwood there. 
Do you have your plants picked out yet?
Are you planning on buying new frogs or putting your azureus in this one?


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

chillplants said:


> WOW, that is some awesome wood. Looking forward to watching this progress.



That is an awesome piece where did you pick it up!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Aldross said:


> That is a really nice piece of ghostwood there.
> Do you have your plants picked out yet?
> Are you planning on buying new frogs or putting your azureus in this one?


Not sure on specific plants yet. They will be a mix of ferns, broms, and mosses. 

New frogs! I'm going to spruce up the azureus tank with the left over wood and supplies from these builds.

The 24x18x24 exo will house a group of fine spot leucs. 
The 36x18x24 exo will house a group of benedicta


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

kblack3 said:


> That is an awesome piece where did you pick it up!?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New England Herpetoculture LLC - Home Page


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Started working on the stand for the 36x18x24.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Started foaming and carving, and foaming, carving,foaming....

A bent steak knife worked well.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Forgot the pics.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Creekside - the Benedicta tank

Nearly done carving and checking the fit for the wood.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Dark Forest - the Fine Spot Leuc. tank

Just some touching up left to do.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

That is some really great carving work!! I'll be starting work on my 36x18x18 exo soon...and I might have to steal some ideas 

Keep us updated!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Both of these are looking good so far.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of frogging!
You are off to a nice start and it looks like you are keeping each fairly simply. Which is very awesome to see as it is easy to try to cram too many ideas into a single tank. Especially with tanks the size you are using!

I really love the creek side tank. What are you using to cover the foam to make the rocks?

Also, benedicta? I am not too familiar with thumbnails, but benedicta are definitely higher end thumbnails to be starting with. Have you had any thumbnails yet?


Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

I enjoy your use of space. Waiting to see updates!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of frogging!
> You are off to a nice start and it looks like you are keeping each fairly simply. Which is very awesome to see as it is easy to try to cram too many ideas into a single tank. Especially with tanks the size you are using!
> 
> I really love the creek side tank. What are you using to cover the foam to make the rocks?
> ...



Thanks.

I'm going to use Zoopoxy for the rocks and peat/coco mix in the gaps.

yep, benedicta. Beautiful frogs. They will be my first thumbnail.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I decided to build up some areas on both the backgrounds, so now more trimming to do...

I did managed to get the stand done.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

frogtodd said:


> I decided to build up some areas on both the backgrounds, so now more trimming to do...
> 
> 
> 
> I did managed to get the stand done.



Dude these are going to be so rad! 
How are you planning on covering the backgrounds on both?! Drylok on the creek side perhaps?!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Got my background mix from NEherp and I'm pretty much done carving. Maybe some"OCD" touch ups yet, but pretty much done.

I hope to have the background done (silicone/neherp mix) by next weekend.
Let it air out for a week and then start planting!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Ready and waiting for the Zoopoxy...


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

looking good, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Any updates? I'm very curious to see how these turn out.


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome builds so far! Also a really big fan of neherp! Always great service and products


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Finally got back to building. The Zoopoxy came in.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

frogtodd said:


> Finally got back to building. The Zoopoxy came in.


Amazing rock work

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks promising, can't wait to see it done


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

About ready to plant. Still making a few adjustments...


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome! Those rocks in the background look very real!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I finished the first round of planting about a month ago. I just ordered the rest of the plants today from NEHERP. Will post more pics when I get them planted.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

frogtodd said:


> I finished the first round of planting about a month ago. I just ordered the rest of the plants today from NEHERP. Will post more pics when I get them planted.


Wow, that turned out AWESOME! Those rocks are super realistic. Stellar job Todd!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Gibbs.JP


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's the other tank that's been planted for close to a year now. It's not quite how I wanted it but it works. I put my two azureus in it. They're is one leucomelas '1995 import' in it too. 

Back story: A buddy of mine got two luecs. the same time I got my azureus and after 6 months he called me and said I had to take his frogs from him. His pig valves in his heart were failing and he needed open-heart surgery and have them replace with mechanical ones. He had a full plate so don't fault him on his care. Anyways, when I got the luecs. they were so emancipated they didn't have the energy to even catch a fruit fly. I put them both in a small quarantine tank. Twice a day I would use a tweezers and pick out fruit fly worms, dust them, a place them one by one in front of the frogs. Only one survived. When the remaining one was healthy I put it in my one and only viv, the azureus viv. Now it's healthy, growing, and getting along with the rest of the frogs. (I've been watching them very close)


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Planting pretty much done! Still need to get a fan and LOTS OF LEAF LITTER.

Plant list:

Broms.
- 1 - Eoz
- 4 - Wee Willy
- 1 - Mo Peppers

Tillandsia 
- 3 - Brachycaulos ?

Ferns
- Lemon Button
- Rabbit's Foot Fern
- small unknown fern

Vines
- Creeping Fig
- Pilea Aquamarine

Moss
- 12oz NEHERP Moss Slurry

Bottom right is another unknown plant.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Not sure why my pictures look like crap????

I'll update every week or so to show the moss growth.

Maybe I'll learn how to make my pictures display correctly on this site....


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

The pictures look great to me! Nice builds on both tanks. 
Mike


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

The pictures and tank look nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triangulum (Jan 20, 2014)

Fantastic Terrariums! Thank you for sharing your step by steps, I'm sure they will be hugely helpful to all of us.

Scott


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

No moss growth yet. I didn't expect any this soon anyways.

Got the fan install. Still looking for leaf litter.

Next weekend I'm going to build a light hood.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

The 'Eoz' I got from NEHERP is already flowering. Cool flowers.

Still experimenting with the timers for the fan, misting, and fogger to keep the moss slurry wet but not to over-saturate everything else.


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Gimme gimme gimme gimme XD looks amazing I love the rock work!!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Rock work is amazing... nice job on both of them!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

The moss is starting to grow!


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I rearranged some of the broms. and added some duckweed to the pond. I also added more rocks around the waterfall to give more land mass and to quite the falls. I thought the sound of water falling would be soothing, but it got a little annoying in the living room. 

I'm still looking for some leaf litter... Live Oak and Sea Grape. Anyone know where I can find some?

The Rabbit's Foot Fern is spreading rhizomes like crazy but no new fronds. Anyway to force it?

I built a temporary light stand until I get a nice led system. I'm using 3, 6400k 100watt cfl lamps.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Love the rock work great job 

Is that regular ivy or some kind of dwarf variety? How do you like it so far?


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks cam1941.

Not sure about the Ivy, I got it from Home Depot and it wasn't labeled.
The leaf tips are all starting to turn brown so it might not do well in this tank.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks and sorry to hear. Always wondered how ivy would do in a viv.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> Thanks and sorry to hear. Always wondered how ivy would do in a viv.


The ivy in my viv I expected to do very poorly but actually it's doing just as well as my other plants. Although my tank is for White's tree frogs who don't need the humidity that darts do.


----------



## meltz13 (May 15, 2016)

Love this, great building Frogtodd! Quick question, did you silicone the eggcreat to the back of the tank before you used the foam for the background? im a newbie and was curious. It helps the foam stay better?

Also any experience fly proofing a tank like this? I want to build one soon but it must be compleatly fly proof so im looking for as many tips as i can =-)


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks meltz13!

Yep, I silicone it to the glass. More surface area for the great stuff to stick to.

I didn't do anything extra/special to fly proof it.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Quick update and snapshot. 
I took out some plants that weren't doing well or that I didn't like. Added some others.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Trying to get better pictures posted...


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I took out the Ivy, I actually thought it was fig when I bought it. Ha, I'm an idiot. The lemon button fern was removed too. It was just too close to the glass. I pulled apart some of the fronds and planted them in some random places. 

I ordered more plants and leaf litter from Josh's Frogs and NEHERP. Planted them about a week ago...
- live oak leaves
-Aeschynanthus lobbianus
-Pilea depressa
-Pilea glauca
-Selaginella uncinata
-Thuidium delicatulum


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

An equipment/product list if anyone is interested.

Substrate: Fluval Plant and Shrimp Stratum and leaf litter on top, except around the creek area. There I put sphagnum on top to grow moss on.

Fog: Comfort Zone portable ultrasonic humidifier.

Water falls: They're two water falls. The upper falls uses a small generic fountain pump. The lower falls uses a 90 GPH ReptoFilter.

Circulation: 80mm computer fan.

Misting: Exo Terra Monsoon.

Lights: I'm using 3, 100 watt 6400k CFLs. Eventually I'll get a LED system...

All the real rocks I collected along the north shore of Lake Superior.


----------

